# Honda HS828 - how to replace belts?



## mikemca (Jan 15, 2014)

Hello - i have a Honda 828 snowblower. Runs great but the belts are shot. I am looking for guidance on whether this is a "homeowner" job or do i need to take this to a shop? Does the entire auger unit have to come off?

Thanks


----------



## chrisoppie (Dec 12, 2013)

That depends on you, if you are handy enough it's not hard. it's only 10 12mm bolts and a few other things in the way (chute crank, belt cover and the chute cable). Yes the entire auger housing has to come off for simplicity. you will need to put the machine on its nose (use a block of wood to keep it from tipping completely over) to get to the bottom bolts. Really the only tricky part is getting all the holes lined up to put it all back together. I would check to make sure the fan shaft bearing it in good shape. (When you hit the auger lever, engine running of course, do you hear just the air of the impeller makes a 'helicopter' sound) if you got some grinding noise I would replace it/them as well. If you have the time, patience and ability, do it, no better way to learn then to do it your self. If you are willing to do it, I can give you a step by step that I use, works for me and it does not require and real fancy tools.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

A shop manual would be a big help for a job like this; here's a sample page showing the belts after the auger is removed. You can buy a genuine Honda paper shop manual direct from Honda via eBay or Amazon:

Amazon.com: Honda HS624 HS724 HS828 HS928 HS1132 Snow blower Service Repair Shop Manual: Patio, Lawn & Garden


----------



## TomB985 (Dec 21, 2013)

This really isn't a hard job at all, but of course there is some disassembly required. I've had mine apart twice now and it would probably take me an hour to replace both belts and put everything back together. There are lots of bolts to remove, but nothing that's complex or hard to get back together. 

One tip would be to start every auger housing bolt before tightening any of them. Otherwise you'll have a rough time getting it aligned perfectly to get all the bolts installed.


----------



## 6crnbnh (Feb 11, 2015)

I just removed the auger housing and replaced the belts and bearings on my HS828 and have a question. I put everything back together and there is a large lever that almost looks like a belt guard on the bottom of this lever and it sits in front of the smaller drive pulley and behind the larger primary auger pulley. When I engage the auger this lever moves and is contacting the rear of the larger auger pulley and is creating a screeching sound as it lightly scrapes against the pulley. I removed the belt cover and noted that there are even some sparks coming from this contact. I am assuming this lever is not where it needs to be and would like to know if someone knows what this lever is and where it should sit? I obviously didn't get everything quite back together correctly? An illustration would be great. Thanks!

I found an illustration and it is the auger brake. Trouble is, I don't know where it is supposed to sit.


----------

